# Trout fishing finally!



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally I have been able to go fishing, the last several summers I went almost every week, this summer today will make twice. Way too much rain was the big problem and life the other, maybe I'll catch something but if not it's pretty anyway!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Hells yeah. Hitting up my favorite river last weekend of this month. Fishies beware!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was a slow day but being on the river is better than most things anyway!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You mean like this?????










Caught these two beauties even getting there late in the morning. They were about a pound and a half each.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Casper, those are nice? I got one, decent size for where I was, probably 12" but not that big. I did keep it because I had some in the freezer already. I could see them look at the fly but that's all they did


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Trout fishing for someone raised in the salt water flats around Key West is something akin to a root canal. I'm not what you would call an experienced trout fisherman, it can be fun, and they're good to eat except for the bones, but I'll take the action and fight of saltwater fishing over any freshwater fishing any day.

I can identify with catching them on fly rigs though, it's like catching Tarpon on flies in the flats. You do it for the challenge more than anything else. Looks like y'all were having fun, and that's what counts the most, right?


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Balls004, I do like salt water fishing. I grew up fishing in lakes but in the military I did a bit of fishing in the Crooked River (brackish) and loved it, caught lots of relatively small sharks (couple of feet long) and stingrays, one 4 or 5 feet across. I haven't had the chance to go deep sea fishing but I loved the mystery of not knowing what you would catch or how big it would be. After that I didn't fish for years because it was boring but fly fishing got me back into it, caught a brook trout in a stream about 18" wide last year in the Smoky Mountains, couldn't believe a fish would even be there. Kind of opposites but I love the rivers, but I do miss the ocean.


----------

